# Barham gy 266



## grahamhussey (Oct 13, 2006)

hi folks i am looking for information and a photograph please on a grimsby trawler Barham gy 266 
this is for an elderly neighbour his dad was chief engineer on this vessel which was he believes on mine sweeping duty it was lost in the mouth of the river humber on the 3rd april 1941 he seems to think that 11 crew were lost including his dad and there was 1 survivor 

his dad was R **** and the vessel was run through Franklins before the war 

thanks folks 
gray


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Her correct name was BAHRAM.
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2367715
http://www.poulton.info/familyhistory/grimsby RNPSV.htm

She was classed as a Drifter by the RN.

Roger


----------



## grahamhussey (Oct 13, 2006)

thank you very much always best to have the correct spelling (lol)


----------



## option911 (May 4, 2010)

Hello Graham,
My Great Uncle Robert William Percy Whittleton was also lost on the H.M. drifter Bahram. It was lost in the mouth of the Humber after striking a mine. Memorials to the Bahram and its crew are to be found at Lowestoft and also on the Steps at Grimsby Royal Dock. Some information is available on-line if you look for H.M. Bahram.


----------



## Andimillson (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, my great grandad Robert Abrahm **** was killed on the on the Bahram. I have just found a photo of the boat. If you still want a photo let me know.


----------



## Jackslad66 (12 mo ago)

Andimillson said:


> Hi, my great grandad Robert Abrahm **** was killed on the on the Bahram. I have just found a photo of the boat. If you still want a photo let me know.


Good evening I've just come across your post regarding a photograph of the Bahram which was mined just outside the Humber in 1941.
My granddad was also on the vessel when it hit the mine.Ive been searching for picture, other information ect. It was put on hold for a number of years but I've just restarted the trail again. Would you be able forward me a picture please.
Hope you don't mind me contacting you but I've never been able to find one as of yet.
Many thanks for your help

Dave Marwood


----------

